# Wood master vs Grizzly.



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

I had my mind made up on a Grizzly 15" planer (can't remember model but its 240v 3 HP). I am very happy with my grizzly cabinet saw and jointer. However I just found a wood master 18" planer molder on craigslist for 1200.......just a little less than the griz. Any suggestions? Never used wood master what is the better choice? Size really isn't an issue the 15 inch would be fine but if the wood master is much better than the griz I would go with that.

Thanks.


----------



## fire65 (Apr 27, 2013)

I have a lot of Grizzly tools and like them all. How can anyone give input unless they own or have use both?


----------



## TerryQ (Apr 8, 2014)

The Woodmaster is so much more than a planer. It's best use is in making moldings. Through Woodmaster you can find hundreds of profiles, and if you are working on a remodeling, and need molding to match existing moldings you can send in a small piece and they will make you custom cutters for around $150 give or take. Woodmaster is an American company, parts are easy to get, support is excellent. Spend some time on woodmasters web site to see all its possible uses and options and watch the videos. I'd get the woodmaster, oops, already did that.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

FishFactory said:


> I had my mind made up on a Grizzly 15" planer (can't remember model but its 240v 3 HP). I am very happy with my grizzly cabinet saw and jointer. However I just found a wood master 18" planer molder on craigslist for 1200.......just a little less than the griz. Any suggestions? Never used wood master what is the better choice? Size really isn't an issue the 15 inch would be fine but if the wood master is much better than the griz I would go with that.
> 
> Thanks.


I have a 20" Grizzly G5850z. My friend has a 18" Woodmaster. They are both great machines. It really comes down to what you can purchase them for. I got mine off Craigslist for $1200 a couple of years ago. He paid $2000+ about 20 years ago from Woodmaster. 

My friend recently purchased and installed a spiral head for the Woodmaster. We were having trouble getting smooth finishes on figured lumber with the knives on both of our planers. Since he converted to a spiral head, I have been taking my figured maple to his shop, since the spiral head works better on figured maple. I am currently selling my G5850z and looking for a spiral head planer, since I have 600+board feet of figured maple drying under my deck.

If you want the capability to do molding, then the Woodmaster is a better choice.

If you are going to be planing figured wood, make sure that you consider the spiral head instead of knives.


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

ORBlackFZ1 said:


> I have a 20" Grizzly G5850z. My friend has a 18" Woodmaster. They are both great machines. It really comes down to what you can purchase them for. I got mine off Craigslist for $1200 a couple of years ago. He paid $2000+ about 20 years ago from Woodmaster.
> 
> My friend recently purchased and installed a spiral head for the Woodmaster. We were having trouble getting smooth finishes on figured lumber with the knives on both of our planers. Since he converted to a spiral head, I have been taking my figured maple to his shop, since the spiral head works better on figured maple. I am currently selling my G5850z and looking for a spiral head planer, since I have 600+board feet of figured maple drying under my deck.
> 
> ...


So all in all you are happy with the grizzly right?


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

FishFactory said:


> So all in all you are happy with the grizzly right?


Absolutely! I am trying to figure out how to purchase the Grizzly G0544 ($4595) which is the same model as my G5850Z ($3795), except it has a spiral head cutter instead of the knives. 

I was told by Grizzly Tech Support that there is no spiral head conversion for my G5850z. If there was, I would keep my G5850z and just purchase the spiral head cutter. 

I really like Grizzly products. They are well made and backed with a great warranty. It is hard to beat their prices, especially if you live within driving distance of one of the showrooms. I live about five (5) hours south of the Bellingham, WA showroom.

Grizzly Tech Support has always been able to help me with any problem that I had. 

I have found the Grizzly order takers are always very competent. 

The only complaint that I would have with Grizzly is sometimes the parts have to come from overseas, so they may be a couple of months. I waited three (3) months for my replacement planer "jack" bolts, two (2) months for a bolt for my spiral head on my Jet JJ-12 jointer and six (6) months for my Planer Pal to arrive (they are great for setting blade height on the planer).


----------

